# 1-31 {Fear The Vest}



## XxReel_FisherxX (Jul 31, 2013)

Around 7:30 last night, Sawyer and I decided to pack up our yaks and hit up 3Mile Bridge. After we checked wind reports, which measured in at around 12-15 knots, we decided against that. Bummer, but we then made plans to fish the ol' trusty Bob Sykes bridge for some Bull Reds. Sawyer had to finish a school project (he's a slacker) so we didn't leave until about 12:30. When we arrived, we (Sawyer, Johnny, and myself) met up with another forum member, "Strongman", and talked for a little while. Things weren't looking too good at that point, simply because Dan told us he didn't catch anything. But, we still persevered, hoping to catch the "incredibly elusive" Bull. My first cast into the water, I hooked up. I was messing around with Sawyer, fake setting hooks, and just so happened to hook-up. After a crazy fight between the the pilings and going under the bridge, we finally netted her. She measured in at 40" on the dot, with a girth of 22" and a weight of over 30lbs. Definitely a satisfactory size for my first Bull off the bridge! After we got her back in the water, the twister tails started flying again. Despite throw after throw, we didn't manage to hookup with anymore fish. Although, Johnny did miss a red on his spoon. We finished the night with an eventful trip to Denny's then got back to catch some Z's for SuperBowl Sunday. Go Oregon Marlins!!!

*Tally For the Night:*

*Sawyer:* a great net job...
*Johnny: *good hustling on getting my water while I was fighting my fish
*Me:* 40" massive Bull Red (my first from the Bridge)

Tight Lines (or not, the choice is yours)!


----------



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

Nice catch guys!!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Mitch ur slowly becoming the best bull red fishermen in the Panhandle out fishin everyone every time u get out there. Beast of a fish bro!!! Its time to upgrade the combo b4 ur reel explodes hahaha

Tight Lines Bud


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Just noticed ur not wearing your vest! Good title and report it reflects ur humorous personality hahaha


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Thafish needs to watch out, I think your write ups beat his!


----------



## XxReel_FisherxX (Jul 31, 2013)

MoganMan said:


> Thafish needs to watch out, I think your write ups beat his!


He begged me not to write in fear that I would best him. He was correct.


----------



## XxReel_FisherxX (Jul 31, 2013)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> Just noticed ur not wearing your vest! Good title and report it reflects ur humorous personality hahaha


I let Sawyer wear it because he was getting jealous.


----------



## XxReel_FisherxX (Jul 31, 2013)

onemorecast said:


> Nice catch guys!!


Hey, thanks man!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> Its time to upgrade the combo b4 ur reel explodes hahaha


Dude I swear that damn thing is invincible... hahaha.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

You guys like those magazine-quality photos? At least I'm good for SOMETHING.


----------

